# Help me with my Case skidsteer.



## rail32 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am looking for exhaust for engine swap in a 1816 b skid steer I am putting Honda 18 hp in place of Tecumnseh . I don't know if this is right board to post this on,was directed here from introduction board. Any help is appreciated
Thanks Randy


----------



## rail32 (Dec 4, 2010)

*better question maybe*

or maybe has anybody done this or seen it done,may be a better question?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Randy? Do you by chance have pictures to give a better idea of what you've got going on, and help us with the suggestions? Sounds like a very interesting project no doubt!


----------



## rail32 (Dec 4, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Randy? Do you by chance have pictures to give a better idea of what you've got going on, and help us with the suggestions? Sounds like a very interesting project no doubt!


No pix with Ipad is hard to do in these forums. The motor I am putting in there is a common replacement engine according to everything I read. the only pix of exhaust system I can find is on Small Engine Warehouse under case 1816b replacement engine. They want ro see you a 20 hp which is the same as a 18hp exhaust port wise and is same stock oem muffler. Problem is room in small framed skid steer. They sell an exhaust pipe on the motor they sell but they will not sell just the pipe . Apperently they make too much money Hu? If you give me you email adresse I can send you pix of what i am talking about pipe wise! If I could just find the flanges I would weld up exhaust my self using generic muffler. I am all ready to install motor ,got pulleys, sheaves, and motor mounts laying on counter. It's just the exhaust that s killing me.
try this link 
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com...t to fit into a Case 1816 & 1816B Skid Loader


----------



## rail32 (Dec 4, 2010)

Update Northern Star had a generator quite muffler$100 and something. It is for a side mount. But with chop saw and wire feed welder it should be a somewhat painless fit. Project starts 7am Next week Thursday as I have off for 5 days. Even got a buddy that wants to help,how cool is that. If time permits I may ven post some before and after pix with wife's comp. IPad is cool but has issues with pix on these forums.I ordered a pint of blood,band aids,and new swear words so I should be good to go:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That would be cool and what a great friend to help out also!


----------

